# D90 Successor price (D8000)



## SensePhoto (Aug 12, 2010)

So im sitting here a click away from getting D90 through best buy because it's time to move up from D40x. My price range is $1200-1400 and I need your help. When a D90 successor comes out, and rumors have it that they started pulling D90 displays from stores nationwide making room for the new model, how much will it cost in your opinion? Will it be just a direct model replacement and stay at the same price range or it will jump up to a whole another level of expensive. You guys have seen Nikon release new models before so you should have some idea and i would appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2010)

When a D90 replacement appears, it will likely be at about the same price point.

New cameras are always a bit more expensive than what they are replacing because they are new, and the maker wants to take full advantage of the early adopters and hasn't yet amortised their design and production changeover costs.

The D90 was about $900 when it was first introduced.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 12, 2010)

KmH said:


> The D90 was about $900 when it was first introduced.


 
Huh? It's about $900 _now_.  And it came out two years ago.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 12, 2010)

Retail for the D90 with kit lens (18-105mm VR) is $1299. I've read that the D90 replacement will probably be about $1200 BODY only.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 12, 2010)

Typically the 70/80/90 series have been based on the previous 100/200/300 line.

So this would mean the d90's successor would be be a cheaper version of the d700.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 12, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> Typically the 70/80/90 series have been based on the previous 100/200/300 line.
> 
> So this would mean the d90's successor would be be a cheaper version of the d700.



These two aren't even close to being the same class. One is FX and the other is DX. Unless the d90 replacement is going to be FX, which I highly doubt cause that would kill the sales of the d300s.

My guess is that it'll probably be a 16mp DX with 1080p af video and same ISO performance.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2010)

Nikon typically lets its models run their natural course...buying a new Nikon "late" in the model's lifespan is not usually a good idea...far better to buy the new model when it comes out,and enjoy two years of being on the front edge of the curve instead of the back edge...


----------



## shaunly (Aug 12, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Nikon typically lets its models run their natural course...buying a new Nikon "late" in the model's lifespan is not usually a good idea...far better to buy the new model when it comes out,and enjoy two years of being on the front edge of the curve instead of the back edge...



Unless it's a d300/d3. Even to this day those two aren't really "outdated"


----------



## Bram (Aug 13, 2010)

shaunly said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon typically lets its models run their natural course...buying a new Nikon "late" in the model's lifespan is not usually a good idea...far better to buy the new model when it comes out,and enjoy two years of being on the front edge of the curve instead of the back edge...
> ...


 


Yeah, the d300s isn't outdated neither is the D700, but hey man look at the price of those things, making a new and better model of those cameras even the D3x/s. The price of the D300s is already over $2000.00. So outdating those cameras would be difficult to do IMO.


----------



## NateS (Aug 13, 2010)

shaunly said:


> Retail for the D90 with kit lens (18-105mm VR) is $1299. I've read that the D90 replacement will probably be about $1200 BODY only.



For 1200 body only, it had better be a metal body to compete with the build of the 50d instead of the plastic crap they use now.

I have no idea what it will be, but I'd guess that it will be something in the 16mp range to come closer to the 7d....since the D300s replacement will probably use the same sensor and WILL be the direct competition for the 7d then it would make sense for the D90 replacement to have a comparable sensor in preparation for the D300s replacement.


----------



## emh (Aug 13, 2010)

NateS said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > Retail for the D90 with kit lens (18-105mm VR) is $1299. I've read that the D90 replacement will probably be about $1200 BODY only.
> ...



If rumors are true, the D90 replacement will have a metal body (supposedly aluminum to keep the weight down). Ironically, also according to rumors, the Canon 50D replacement (60D) will have a _plastic_ body. Hard to know what's true, but we'll find out in the next few weeks I guess.

I hope Nikon isn't tempted to match Canon in the high MP race with the new DX cameras at the cost of low-light performance. But I guess marketing dictates they'll at least have to get close


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The D90 was about $900 when it was first introduced.
> ...


Oops. :blushing:

It looks like I was looking at the price for a refurbished D90.

So, you can get a refurbished D90 now for $750:
Nikon [Refurbished] D90 SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) 25446B


----------



## NateS (Aug 13, 2010)

emh said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > shaunly said:
> ...



I've also heard rumors that the 50d won't get a replacement and will be the last model of that line.  I personally think the 7d has cut a little close to the market of the 50d/60d to warrant having both.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 13, 2010)

shaunly said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > Typically the 70/80/90 series have been based on the previous 100/200/300 line.
> ...



That's like saying they wouldn't release the d90 because it would kill the sales of the d200.  

Although you may be right about nikon wanting to hold onto their line of aps sensor cameras.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 13, 2010)

emh said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > shaunly said:
> ...



Why not magnesium? it's what they use in their other metal bodies and it's 2/3rds the weight of aluminum.


----------



## emh (Aug 13, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> emh said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...



Don't quote me on this but I think the magnesium alloy camera bodies (from all manufacturers) use a steel frame. I'm hoping it's the frame of the D8000 (D7000?) that's supposedly aluminum. Or maybe Aluminum's cheaper... Who knows if any of this is true... probably best to just wait for real info.


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2010)

emh said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think the magnesium alloy camera bodies (from all manufacturers) use a steel frame.


 I think the magnesium alloy frames, are magnesium alloy frames, which is a frame made from a magnesium alloy.


----------



## emh (Aug 13, 2010)

KmH said:


> emh said:
> 
> 
> > *Don't quote me* on this but I think the magnesium alloy camera bodies (from all manufacturers) use a steel frame.
> ...



Dammit... what part of "don't quote me" do you not understand? :greenpbl:

Maybe it's only a Canon thing -- I remembered this steel stuff from something I read about the 50D. And it's quite possible that I remembered the whole thing wrong. Anyway, here's what Canon says about the 5D Mk II (from here):


> a stainless steel chassis reinforced by magnesium alloy offers excellent protection against the minor bumps and drops of everyday use


And about the 50D (from here):


> Constructed around a stainless steel chassis reinforced by magnesium alloy, this heavy-duty performer is made to last.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is what Nikon says about their D300s:



> *Rugged and Durable*
> The strength and precision of magnesium-alloy construction with advanced dust and moisture countermeasures is teamed with a shutter mechanism tested to beyond 150,000 cycles for real-world reliability.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Aug 15, 2010)

These are the rumored specs for the D95. Also you can find a D90 for $700.

Aluminium or magnesium-alloy body
16MP sensor
1080 HD video
Somewhere between 6-8 fps
Improved ISO
39 AF points
Price: $1199 for body only


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't bet on those specs. :lmao:


----------



## jake337 (Aug 15, 2010)

they are selling refurbished d90 at national camera exchange tent sale in Golden Valley minnesota for $629!!! (body only)


----------



## edouble (Aug 15, 2010)

Without a doubt the D90 successor (D95?) will have some outstanding specifications. High MP, high ISO and more AF points will be a few of the selling points.

It appears that the D3100 will replace the D3000 and D5000. The D3100 will be better than the current D90 IMO.

What I am waiting for is the D300s successor which could be the D400 if anything at all. Hopefully Nikon retains a pro level DX format camera. In all aspects the D95 sounds very impressive.


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 17, 2010)

If it can live up to the rumored spec sheet, 1200 for the body sounds like a steal. I'd love a smaller ex body to be able to get the benefit of the crop factor.


----------



## ghache (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a d90 and i wont be trading it for another dx...
Im saving up for the d700 replacement.


----------



## Jin (Aug 20, 2010)

How much will the d90's price drop when its successor comes out?
And how fast?
I bought a refurb d90 body for 720$ yesterday, and I'm contemplating a refund and waiting for the d90 to drop even more.

Should I wait?


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2010)

Not much. Currently at B&H the price is $830 - But the D90 is *not in stock* at any price there as of today at least. With the announcement of the D3100, B&H shows the D3000, body only, as *Discontinued*.

*If* they announce the the D90 successor next month. It will be at least another month before they start to ship and the first of those will ship to pre-orders.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 23, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> shaunly said:
> 
> 
> > djacobox372 said:
> ...


 
Most of the cost of a body with a full frame sensor comes from the price of the sensor's manufacturing cost. A full frame D90 replacement would run you over $2000. There's no way that's going to happen.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is my speculation from Nikon in a couple of year

D90 replacement will over take the current D300s 
D300s replacement will have new FX sensor and will be built for speed (16mp 8/9fps, new AF system, ISO 25-100K)
D700 replacement will be built for resolution (probably 21-24mp)
and of course all three will have 1080P AF video

With the additional FX sensor in the D300s, Nikon FF sensor production cost will be cheaper and that will hopefully keep the new D300s about $2000 for body. Like I said, just all speculations.


----------



## err_ok (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought my D700 and everyone was like "woah there's going to be a replacement any day" that was last year and I am glad I didn't take it back and I am glad I have had it all this time.

Half of me wishes that they'd bring out the new one so I could waste another £2000, but I think I'd rather get some awesome new lenses.

@shaunly do you really think the new D300s will be FX ? :S


----------



## shaunly (Aug 23, 2010)

err_ok said:


> I bought my D700 and everyone was like "woah there's going to be a replacement any day" that was last year and I am glad I didn't take it back and I am glad I have had it all this time.
> 
> Half of me wishes that they'd bring out the new one so I could waste another £2000, but I think I'd rather get some awesome new lenses.
> 
> @shaunly do you really think the new D300s will be FX ? :S



If they continue the D300 line, then I would think so. If the new D90(D7000) rumor's specs are true, then that would already put it ahead of the D300. And since the Canon 5Dmk2 has been such a success, it makes sense to up the next D700 into a high MP camera and the new D300 into a speedy FF. Plus that would cut the cost of producing FF sensor as well. Regardless, the current D700 still has a long long life left until it's "outdated". So, I'm not too excited about these upcoming model. Just interesting to see what they're going to do.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2010)

I expect the D300s line will not only continue but will be replaced by a D400 (or D500) having a DX image sensor so the shooters needing a long reach will still benefit from the 1.5x crop factor.

I expect the D700 upgrade/replacement will have a few more MP, a second card slot, and video, but will retain essentially the same ISO performance it has now.


----------

